# How would you honestly rate this years hunting season?



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

Hey guys, I was just wondering how you guys would rate this years hunting season so far. I have been on some really great hunts, and some not so good ones, but before I share my thoughts on this years season I would like to hear what your success has been like as well as your thoughts!

Thanks! 

Post pictures of any good hunts if you have em as well


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

fair to F..... up


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

September and the first half of october were really good, then the rest of the season was summed up by roost busting and too much pressure. Should get better now that the boat hunters are back home and pressure is lessening every day.


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

ONE WORD. AWSOME. ONE OF BEST EVER so far...

Curt

"why hunt just either Minnesota or north dakota? Hunt them both with duel residency!"


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I've had a great season. We have either limited out or nearly limited out everytime we have gone out and we have always had a good time together! Bird numbers have been down a bit where I hunt, but that will change and pressure will change with some colder weather and snow! I look forward to the 2nd half of the season!!!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

(A-) ,not as good as last year but still, pretty darn good!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

It depends on how you want to look at it. As far as birds killed it has been poor. I've learned to have low expectations in that category but refuse to let lack of birds spoil an outing, so overall I've still had a great fall, had some action, and it's not over with yet. 8)


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I think I am doing great so far. I would have to rate this year 8 out of 10. I have seen some things I have never seen before. Like ducks circling over you in a field. That is one of the best feelings.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

As far as hunting goes this has been the best year ever for me. Not because of birds harvested. I have killed more birds and been out when more birds were shot in prior years but because of the guys I have hunted with this year.

I have hunted from Bismark to Oakes to Devils Lake to Lidgerwood and about everyother place in between and the company has always been first rate. I've hunted with guys nearing retirement and guys as young as 16 this year and every one of them have been fun to hang out with.

I would rate the month of October as probably one of the worst for waterfowling since I started hunting in ND. I can deal with lack of birds because sometimes that is just the way it goes but some of the behavior I saw this October and ethics of hunters was about enough to make me want to give up waterfowling.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

I've had an awesome year, sort of. (I'll explain)

The actual hunting was fantastic! Tons of birds around, had some really good shoots. The season is lasting alot longer than it normally does. Usually around the begining of Nov. we're pretty much finished. This year we're still hunting and it's the middle of Nov. I was able to get out with family and friends quite a bit which really makes the season.

The problem this year, we've had a string of bad things happen.

Most of the cabins down at the Hunting Club got broken into. One guy lost appox $5,000 worth of stuff.

NR shooters hunting the same area for 3 weeks straight, morning and evening shooting the He!! out of the birds. Ether way they were illegally guiding other NR guys or they were**WAY** over their limits (or really, really, really bad shots). Same guys driving a Go-Devil around the marsh shooting birds while driving the boat, Shooting after hours, Destroying new growth of vegitation that has taken 20 years to grow with go-devil.

It's a pretty bitter pill to swallow to see NR shooters have total disregard for the marsh that my family has had a cabin in for almost 90 years. :evil:

Needless to say the other hunters in the area won't stand for this kind of thing next year. :x


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

9.5/10 for canada goose  the best i had so far
6/10 for snow goose :-? wasnt bad
5/10 for ducks  I field hunt 90% and i havent seen more than a hundred ducks in the whole season!!!


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

SUCK3D .............Period. Started out ok then all down hill from there and will prolly end up not even getting a chance at my favorite ones to shoot at DIVERS. So it sucked...... friend has 150 diver dekes gaining dust right now cuz they wont make it down here by Nov 23

lata, 2d


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Early goose started out great, lots of geese shot and ducks all over. Now the ducks are out of my hunting area. Saw them on a scouting weekend, then 2 weeks later while deer hunting we saw maybe 2 or 4 in a slough. :eyeroll:


----------



## mankatotent (Sep 30, 2004)

As far as the hunting went it was another awesome year, However my group was disapointed in the hunter ethics. We hunted ND for 5 days in the field getting to the field of choice around 3:30-4:00 am avery morning about 45 minutes before shooting we would have atleast one or more groups drive in field and try to set up or tell us that they had permission to be there. One morning a group even went to wake the farmer up before 7:00 am. Never saw that group again but the farmer came out around 9:00 and asked how we were doing and said that indeed he was woke up at 7:00 and told the group first come first serve.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The hunting has been ok but the guys I have hunted with have made the season.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Hunting season is always great!!!

Spending time with my Son and friends is priceless, Heck I even enjoy it when I am alone!!!!

Bob


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

This years hunting season has been the best of my life, I was able to get in a good week of snow and spec shooting in late september, in sask. Then I hunted minnesota's duck opener which was ok? Then North dakota's opener which was fantastic, 2 days 3 of us filled on ducks and honkers. Then the rest of the year has been spent shooting honkers, due to the lack of ducks. Every time we have gone out we have always seen lots of birds and have rarely not filled. But ducks numbers have been real sorry. They are my true passion, and I havn't seen many of them this year. All in all though, besides the weather, this has been a great season.

It really urks me, how some of these non-resident hunters conduct themselves. Un ethical, driving around all over, chasing ducks with motors, down winding people when they are already set up.. ect. I am a non-resident hunter, when I go to sask, north dakota, and nebraska, and I am ethical, yet the looks I get from some people when they see my plates, arn't very pleasant. It sucks how a select few, can ruin a great thing, and make people wanna give up waterfowling.

P.S. Chris, call those guys in. That is horrible that they are guiding illegally, shooting to many, and motoring around after them. People smarter than you and I set those bag limits for a reason. I am not a fan of poachers. Makes you wonder why we are seeing a lack of ducks sometimes :-?

good luck to all the rest of this late season


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

This year has been great for me, most hunts have been real good. I've gotten to pound geese back home in the cities with old buddies and hammered geese up here with people that I've never met before, everybody's been great and I've had an awesome time doing it. I've also gotten to go on hunts that I've never done before, like snows last weekend. That would have been a good time had we gotten hardly anything. And just the amount of days in the field has gone up from last year, to me thats a big plus. Hopefully it's a good winter for everything and next year promises to be even better.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Hope none of the NR issues in Canada were not from North Dakota natives.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

minnesota got a 2/10 rating from me this year, very poor...sorry, someone had to say it


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

It has been a great year. Yeah this is the most birds I have shot before, but that doesn't even make it a good year. I hunted almost 30 days already this year, met a lot of great people, made some new friends and learned alot about hunting. I got to experience hunting over a dog pheasant hunting and diver hunting. I reintroduced my dad to duck hunting. He got to get away from home and hangout with the boys, something that is getting tougher to do.

I would like to thank Chris for setting up the get-together this fall, for the give-aways that I have been fortunate enough to win, and for an all around great website.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It's been a pretty good year. Overall I've shot fewer birds than years past and made it out less but I've still had some great hunts.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

As far as I am concerned, This has been the best fall I have had. I have gotten out more than usual, My wife has been fabulous, actually encouraging me to hunt (hmmmmm, maybe I should be worried), and the guys I have hunted with have been top notch. No one does it better than the nodak crew. The birds have been good thru most, not always great, but that really doesn't matter does it????? As far as I am concerned, there is no such day as a bad hunt!!!!!!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

djeye...I don't think that either of our seasons will be complete until we can get out in the decoys together :lol:

Aside from that this has been a pretty good year...I haven't gotten out as much this year but have been fortunate to have great days afield with great company.

Thanks to all who have shared the days in the field... :beer: and hoping for a few more..


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Let me first state...Its not over yet! This is my favorite time of the year, when it freezes up and everybody thinks its over! This is when you get perfect plumage birds with little or no competition! I love it! Opening weekend was very good, had a blast with the Greenskins...Literally...2nd weekend was decent, but after that the bird numbers really dropped! Didn't really experience quality hunting again til Halloween weekend! All in all its not about the kill, but about the journey! Had days when we just scouted and didn't even fire a shot! Its all about hangin' with good friends and family! Is this a great state or what?!


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Numbers of ducks, down; Numbers of resident hunters, same; Number of non resident hunters, way down in local area, but up quite a bit in areas within 30 miles; Amount of posted land, again an increase. All in all, poor local duck production year in my area and probably worst I have seen in many years. Have given up much of waterfowling over the last 5 years.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

An awesome year of hunting for me. Hunt upland 90%, and have been fortunate to have hunted every weekend since the opening of dove season in September. The best part is that upland hunting is far from over this season!


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

> Hope none of the NR issues in Canada were not from North Dakota natives.


No they were from Wisconson (sp). All NR Shooters (Can't bring myself to call them "hunters") are doing are shooting themsleves in the foot. The Prairie provinces as many of you know are kicking around ideas for new regulations on NR hunting. They want to make it more restrictive to help regulate illegal guiding from NRs as well as other many other problems. What might happen is *ALL* NR hunters need a legal Canadian guide in order to hunt in Canada for Waterfowl.

I am in favor of any new regulation that will restrict the freedom NR hunters have. I didn't always feel this way, up until this year I always looked for NR plates while driving around during the hunting season and was happy to see guys having a good time and hoped them the best in their hunting adventures.

But, since the trouble with the guys from Wis. that has all changed. I look at NR plates with spite and disdain. I wonder if these are the same sort of guys we had to deal with down at the cottage. Just can't change the way I now feel. I understand that not all NR hunters are like this and most guys are good and ethical sportsmen. It's just going to take awhile for me to get over this. Destroying the marsh I love is destroying a part of me.

If this new law does comes into effect, it will hamper the resident hunting as the guides will tie up more premium spots. As with anything it's a double edge sword. The vast majority of Canadian hunters feel the same way I do (maybe not quite as strongly) but they feel NR huntering needs to be more regulated and watched closer.

The freedom you guys might have enjoyed in the past is in the near future is going to be a thing of the past. All because a select few decided to take advantage of the Canadian hostpitailty and freedom.
:eyeroll:

Sorry guys.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Me and my friend just went out tonight and shot 4 more ducks after school. This season is great.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Its difficult at best to judge an entire season when I have to base it on just the limited time I spent in ND from October 16 through 23 BUT I would have to say I enjoyed it all!

I have to agree with many in this thread, what made it all so great was the time spent hunting with new people I had never met before and aold friends - ALL ND residents. Their generosity, consideration and appreciation for "hunting hard" for waterfowl is only exceeded by my own passion to do the same.

I hunted with nearly a dozen new "friends", and not only had a great time, but I continued to learn more about this passion we all share for waterfowling. "Me casa, es su casa" to all of you! 
:beer:

With regard to harvest, it was down for geese (light and dark) and upland - considerably! But the duck numbers were great to awesome and that banded Tundra Swan was just icing on the cake!

After having hunted in ND for most of the past 15 years, I have to say I have run into "less-than-ethical" and/or "less-than-considerate" so-called hunters that were resident and non-resident; primarily in the Minot vicinity. Have had no problems in the Fargo, Jamestown, Kenmare, Stanley areas but have seen locals and NR's try and set-up on our setups a number of times over the years where I hunt out of Granville BUT NO WHERE NEAR WHAT WE EXPERIENCE ON PUBLIC HUNTING WATERFOWL AREAS IN ILLINOIS!!!

Try and imagine getting into the marsh about 4:30 AM (sunrise at 6:30) and 10 minutes before shooting time, you get several parties of "shooters" wade-in and set up to hunt with 75 yards of your decoys! That happens ALL the time here in Illinois at the Carlyle and Sanganois walkins. So count your blessings and enjoy ANY TIME in the field hunting!

Recap - limits on ducks almost every day (above average for me). One Rooster Pheasant (way below average by about 10 birds). No Grouse (way below average by about 5 birds). Three (small) dark geese (way below average by a dozen). No Snow Geese (way below average by...depends on the year). No Cranes (only shot them in 1989). One Tundra Swan (right n the mark - five for five).

But by Illinois standards, that is nearly two seasons harvest and meeting new friends - priceless!!!


----------



## deked (Mar 11, 2003)

MN goose = A
MN duck = C-
ND duck = A
ND goose = B

Later! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My shooting = B-
My experiences = A+
Remmi w/o shock collar = C-
Remmi with shock collar = B+

Watching my 16 month old pup progress towards being a damn fine birddog = A++

OK, so I am a little biased :beer:


----------



## Waterfowl_fool (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey Zettler -

Thanks for stating several obvious facts -

1.)


> I have to say I have run into "less-than-ethical" and/or "less-than-considerate" so-called hunters that were resident and non-resident


2.)


> BUT NO WHERE NEAR WHAT WE EXPERIENCE ON PUBLIC HUNTING WATERFOWL AREAS IN ILLINOIS!!!


I echo your sentiments about waterfowl hunting in Illinois, the people you have met in ND and the experiences you have had. If we were to follow the normal course of these threads we should be blaming all our dealings with some of these "jerks" on non-resident hunters. but we know they are not all non-resident hunters and more than likely the majority are resident hunters (shooters as someone put it).

I live for my week of waterfowl hunting in North Dakota and the more time I spend at NODAKOUTDOORS the more I feel I should be looking over my shoulder just because I don't have ND plates on my truck. Its time to face the facts that non-resident slob hunters are the visible minority just as resident slob hunters are the visible minority. The majority of us nr hunters cherish the time we spend hunting and will do anything not to spoil that time for ourselves or others.

Case in point - On first morning of hunting this year we had bunches of ducks sitting in the field in front of us 1/2 hour before shooting time. At about 20 before shooting time SEVERAL groups within earshot opened up.
I am guessing that most will blame this on non-resident hunters. The point is - it was the day before the non-resident opener, we were in the field to grouse hunt and wanted to *watch* (in awe) the ducks as they returned to a field we had seen them in the night before. My guess is that not a one of the several groups were non-resident hunter.

But by Illinois standard, looking over your shoulder in ND is still better than the best day I can expect here.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I don't know about any where else, but in eastern Iowa, it has been a terrible season. We had a good early season, lots of Woodies, quite a few Mallards. As the season has progressed it has been just horrid, as in the past few years the ducks are still up north, and it doesn't look like they'll be coming down again. I hunted Sask. Canada in September did real well there. I also hunted Eastern Nebraska last week for 4 days, shot 4 Mallards, didn't have many other opertunities. Oh well there's all ways the spring Snow goose hunt.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

This morning my pup came into my bedroom (she snuck in when I was showering) and grabbed a pair of my hunting socks and ran back out to the garage. When I went out to feed her, I saw her laying with them!

I love this dog and I have loved this season so much because of how she has been progressing. I know it is still a month and a half away, but when the season is over, it will be tough not getting to take her hunting for another 8-9 months or so.


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

i haven't hunted a whole lot of waterfowl. but i've done well killing geese. not so well with the ducks though. plan on trying a december hunt for some big northern mallards though. provided they'll still be around. here's hoping.

:sniper:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I agree Remmi, it is going to be tough for me and my dog at the end of hunting season this year. That is why I will keep hunting upland until the day it closes hopefully.

My dog, Beck, will be four this January, and I have to say that this year in the field she was finally outstanding. I used the e-collar only a couple times this year for a shock (I use the tone feature for a silent recall). I can't believe how long it takes to make a good dog. Hopefully it's a long ways away, but I'm already not looking forward to training a new puppy again.

There isn't much more fun than watching a dog work, though! Without her I don't think I would even enjoy hunting, sad to say.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

drjongy said:


> There isn't much more fun than watching a dog work, though! Without her I don't think I would even enjoy hunting, sad to say.


There is just something about hunting behind your own dog that makes the whole event worthwhile. My uncle had to put his golden down 2 summers ago and he hasn't gotten the hunting itch back ever since. And this is a man that hunted every weekend and used all of his vacation to hunt pheasants and geese.


----------



## danielw (Nov 19, 2004)

Mississippi at Nelson to Alma has been slow. I think this flyway is over rated! Anybody else doing well on it? One duck a day bagged slow....


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

I agree daniel, it has been horrible on the River below Nelson. I think it has more to do with the mild weather up north than it does with lack of ducks - just my thoughts. 2 weeks left to get them.


----------



## danielw (Nov 19, 2004)

Season ends Sunday.........one more time...... Mallards are as nervous as a long tail cat in a room full of rocking chairs! but they love lots of decoys! still slow for flocks..


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

I was in North Dakota the week of Oct. 10-17 and I would rate the week as great. Plenty of ducks, a lot of land available,although not as much open land as the previous years.
We are now 1/2 done with the Illinois season and I would rate it poor. We have had several great days but for the most part it sort of smells. Hopefully the rest of the season is an improvement. Hunting the public areas is really tough unless you know someone who was lucky enough in the draw to get a blind for the season or if you want to pay anywhere from $5000-10,000 for a yearly blind at a private club--that is no exaggeration as for cost. I have one buddy who is on a blind and I get to hunt Wednesdays and some Saturdays with him. My other buddy is not on a blind and so far has gotten to hunt twice at Public blind drawing sites, thats right if you don't get drawn go go home. Don't ever let your wonderful state get this way.
Sid :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Exactly Sid. Public blind hunting sucks unless you get lucky and draw one of the few good blinds for three years. I have only been hunting three days this year because it has been so bad. Three days and only fired one shot so far. One wood duck in three days. Pretty pizz poor. Counting the days down until next Oct. Had to skip Nd this year, but not next year.


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

Pretty darn good A-

Finally got into some good goose numbers again. Its been a couple years since I've had just dinomite goose hunting. Ducks were good and managed two bands out of the deal so I can not complain at all about this season.  As it comes to an end, it just gets me more extied about next year.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

AWESOME YEAR IN NW North Dakota!  I personally don't hunt anymore, but I moved back to the Williston area and my father and best friend have had the best goose hunting my dad has had in 65 years(he is 74). My father grew up here, and we were shooting Greater Candian Honkers every weekend in either pea or lential field every time we went out. I got sick of digging pits for us so even broke down and bought lay down blinds. The opening day of pheasant season I had a friend drive 300 miles and get to my house at 3am, when I woke him at 4am he asked "what the Heck, its 4am" I informed him we had 1000 geese spoted and we needed to leave ASAP. He is from some of the finest duck and goose hunting areas and he was even impressed about our hunt. All I do is set them up and do all the work and tell them to "TAKE UM", and I still love it! I just act as their "guide" I love it as my father gave up so much for us children(two friends were like his own as we grew up across the street together as children) I just love being with my father and friends in the field. We had more snow geese in the area than my father has ever seen in this part of the state. He wasn't too interested in hunting them, but I convinced him we could bring them in to the dekes, WELL 20 snows later(3 honkers and 5 mallards also) he said it was the best time he had had in many many years and may have been the finest hunt ever.


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Goose hunting was ok, duck hunting in MN was terrible.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> duck hunting in MN was terrible.


I second that. Never had a late push come through, from day one, which was a two woody limit shoot, nothing for teal shoot, 70 deg. and sunny shoot, I'd say it was the worst year for birds I've seen in 20 years, no doubt. I had hopes this year right to the end, which only ended with more disgust. Somehow I'll still be ready for next year.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

MN duck hunting this year sucked!

Either there were no birds around or mother nature was in a b!tchy mood.

Just couldn't win this year. :evil:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

We "true" pheasant hunters are waiting for a few inches of snow to make our hunting better!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Dave K. said:


> MN duck hunting this year sucked!
> Just couldn't win this year. :evil:


I will echo that. I shot more pheasants than ducks this year in MN. I think the weather had a ton to do with it since last year we did just fine on the ducks.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

We had a good opening day in minnestota and that was it. South dakota we had some good hunts after scouting and driving alot of miles which we never have to do. The last three weeks in minnesota was a waste of time and money scouting for birds that did not exist.Sure weather played a part but bird numbers are not even close to what we are told and each year is getting worse. I have decided after hunting minnesota for twenty years I am done with it and next year south dakota as always and a canada trip to the far region of canada where there is no pressure. That is my future waterfowl hunting a few quality hunts verses a waste of time.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

It's been a tough year in Eastern Nebraska. Temps have been way to warm and no snow up in Dakota's to push everything down. It's just been a slow trickle all season.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

recker, what part of MN are you from , and what region do you usually hunt?

I agree with what has been said already, Minnesota's season was definitely subpar. I managed a few good shoots but not what I'm used to.


----------



## ducktug (Nov 16, 2004)

Iowa duck season was way below par, due to warm weather and lack of good habitat due to late flooding of Des Moines river. Ducks and geese that were around got educated early and didn't forget. So I would say with only 4 days left of duck and 10 of goose probably worst year I've had since 80's. So I'm gettin' ready for deer season. Hope It's better than waterfowl season.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Duck season was the worst one in my history and also in my father's, we didn't have the local ducks and the migration never seemed to come. We usually get a large flight of divers and we never recieved them. We only had a 20 day goose season too, killed 12 birds in the 20 days with a 2 birds a day limit. Kinda sucks that we only have a 20 day season when the states south of us get after em for such a long time. All in all terrible season, plus someone broke into the trailer and truck and stole over 1500 dollars in dekes. Next year will be better though or at least I hope so, it can't get much worse, either way I'll still be out there chasing em.


----------

